# VK |NKD 100 Nic Salts now available



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/nicotine-salts-vape-juice/naked-100-salts.html​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

